# Dwarf Mbuna?



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello

I was wondering what exactly makes a mbuna a dwarf mbuna., besides size?

Ps. Is there a list some where showing all the different kinds?

Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's size alone that constitutes a dwarf mbuna.

There is no list that I am aware of. If they don't get above 4 inches at maturity, I consider them dwarf.

Any species you're interested in? Any particular size tank you are working with? (Temperament is still a huge factor with most dwarf mbuna.)

I consider many of the Cynotilapia afra species to be dwarf, as well as Ps. demasoni, Ps. saulosi, Ps. polit, and Iodotropheus sprengerae. I'm sure I'm missing several that others consider to be dwarf species.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would consider a dwarf a species that max's at around 4". Here is a list of species that I consider dwarf - but I'm sure there's more than I have listed...

_Cynotilapia afra_
_Cynotilapia axelrodi_
_Cynotilapia_ sp. lion
_Cynotilapia_ sp. mbamba
_Iodotropheus sprengerae_
_Labidochromis caeruleus_
_Labidochromis chisumulae_
_Labidochromis perlmutt_
_Metriaclima livingstonii_
_Pseudotropheus daktari_
_Pseudotropheus demasoni_
_Pseudotropheus elongatus_
_Pseudotropheus lanisticola_
_Pseudotropheus minutus_
_Pseudotropheus polit_ 
_Pseudotropheus saulosi_
_Pseudotropheus_ sp. "perspicax orange cap"


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, Good list And no tank i was just curious

Thanks guys!


----------

